# What to plant south GA



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

I can plant 2 acers would like to try clover.Im on ga fla line Valdosta area will clover make here Ive never heard of it making honey here before.If so what kind and how to plant it.thanks.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I can be done. You will need to have your soil Ph in the 6 to 6.5 range for all clovers. This is the most important thing.

Make sure the seed has rhizobial inoculant when it is planted. 

Sweetclover (Melilotus albus or Melilotus officinalis) is a biennial, but will reseed and will do better on well drained sandy loam soils. Seed at a rate of 20 lbs/acre in the Fall.

White clover (Dutch White Clover, New Zealand White Clover, Ladino Clover) is a perennial and will do better on a clay based soil. Seed at a rate of 6 lbs/acre in the Fall.


----------



## hotrod6779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Dutch white is the way to go where you're at. No need to do anything as far as ph or what not. Just rip it and sow. Itll grow.


----------

